# Cheap Middle Fork of the Salmon trips



## Incredible Sparrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey all, I have an outfitter who's offering a June 2 and June 11 $1000.00 5 day trip on the Middle Fork. Kids 6-11 are $500.00 discount all summer too. row your own raft, hard shell or inflatayak, or ride with me! Invest in quality of life and float the Middle Fork this spring :-D...find me at Middle Fork of the Salmon River Guiding Professionals

Sparrow

[email protected]


----------

